# Frozen Rennet



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Well...I have frozen a pint of unopened animal Rennet....or, shall I say my 15yo son did...yes, I sent him out to the garage fridge and freezer with a large bag of cultures in one hand and rennet in the other...well, you know how teenagers follow directions... :yeahthat So...is it really ruined???

Thanks,

Paula


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

> So...is it really ruined???


Paula, everything I have ever seen says not to freeze rennet. But if I had a whole pint of animal rennet at stake I would call the company and ask about it and/or try a small Mozzarella recipe to test it.

Christy


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, I called Dairy Connection ...where I get all my stuff...and she said to toss it! I did the typical Rennet test, tbls. water, 3 drops Rennet and it did not set up...bummed.

Take care all,

Paula


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

AH what a bummer.


----------

